
Louder.me – a real-time game of your music journey - dima_pavlenko
https://hackernoon.com/why-louder-me-isnt-just-a-music-platform-3820d57695b7
======
aleks_live
nice

~~~
mtmail
New user registered a minute after the URL got submitted, just to leave a one
word positive comment. Don't do that.

